# Aquí hay gato encerrado.



## Magg

_"Aquí hay gato encerrado"_

Hi,
I've found *there's something fishy going on here* for the Spanish expression.

I'd like to know if I have to use it as it appears, or can leave *going on  * out.

Thanks


----------



## dave

Hi Magg,

The phrase is almost always used in its entirety, but it would be correct without _going on_. Another example:

There's something very fishy _about _ Tony Blair's version of events

Hope it helps.


----------



## Magg

Thanks Dave, I didn't know that version.

Would it be the same with *on*: _There's something fishy *on* Tony Blair's_...?


----------



## dave

Magg said:
			
		

> Thanks Dave, I didn't know that version.
> 
> Would it be the same with *on*: _There's something fishy *on* Tony Blair's_...?



No, it would have to be *about * in this context. I can't think of an example where it could ever be used with *on*, apart from:

A: There's something very fishy on this plate.
B: Yes, it's a fish!

but that would just be a very bad joke!


----------



## jacinta

dave said:
			
		

> No, it would have to be *about * in this context. I can't think of an example where it could ever be used with *on*, apart from:
> 
> A: There's something very fishy on this plate.
> B: Yes, it's a fish!
> 
> but *that would just be a very bad joke*!




Not only would it be...it is!!


----------



## funnydeal

You guys are making me laugh.

I agree.


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Este dicho muy común en Colombia, y creo que también en España, no sé cómo se traduciría al inglés, o mejor dicho, cuál sería el equivalente en inglés. El dicho significa que hay un misterio, algo inexplicable.

No sé cuál será el origen de este dicho, tendría su gracia saber de dónde viene eso del gato encerrado y por qué lo encerraron? estaba arañando la alfombra o los muebles como hace el mío? 

por cierto veo que aqui abajo en similar threads sugieren skeleton in the closet. No es lo mismo. Skeleton in the closet significa tener un secreto vergonzoso que quieres ocultar (ej: un político que quiere ocultar un amorío). Gato encerrado no implica nada vergonzoso necesariamente, sino simplemente un enigma, algo desconcertante. ej: un millonario muy avaro empieza a regalar coches a sus trabajadores, los trabajadores sorprendidos exclaman "aqui hay gato encerrado"


----------



## Enlasarenas

Saludos,

En los EE.UU. se dice mucho "there's something fishy", cuando algo te "da mala espina", aunque creo que hay otra expresión más específica que ahora no se me viene a la cabeza... 

Arenas

P.D. Ah, y bienvenid@ al foro!!

"I smell a rat"!!! me acordé por fin...


----------



## Magmod

¿Qué es el significado literal y figurativo de este refrán: 
*Aquí hay gato encerrado*?
Saluods


----------



## juihan

No sé a que te refieres con el significado literal exactamente.
El significado figurativo se refiere a que hay algo sospechoso, algo no está bien - something fishy.
Espero sea de ayuda.


----------



## Learning

To smell a rat


----------



## andreei

no se muy bien la traduccion literal..pero si te sirve quiere decir: que hay algo malo, que aun no se sabe que es, pero que claramente ahi algo que no debe estar bien, que hay una trampa
ojala te ayude


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Se utiliza la expresión "Aquí hay gato encerrado" cuando se *sospecha* que en una situación hay algún factor *negativo* que no aparece a simple vista.
El significado literal es el de un gato encerrado en un saco o en una caja pequeña: el gato puede ser presa de pánico y, por lo tanto, representar un peligro para el que lo libere.
Saludos


----------



## Fernita

La traducción literal es la siguiente y no tiene sentido:

There is a cat shut in here. lol


----------



## Maga_F

Aquí en Perú, utilizamos esta expresión cuando hay algo sospechoso en una determinada situación, cuando algo se hace a nuestras espaldas y no es fácil para nosotros saber qué es...

Espero te ayude en algo...


----------



## Magmod

juihan said:


> No sé a que te refieres con el significado literal exactamente.


  ¿Cuál será el origen de este dicho, tendría su gracia saber de dónde viene eso del gato encerrado y por qué lo encerraron?
Saludos


----------



## ANNY06

*aqui Hay Gato Encerrado*: Este Dicho Se Utiliza Para Decir Que Debe Haber  Alguna Situacion O Razon Oculta, Con Respecto A Lo Que Se Esta Hablando.


----------



## ozon

Este refran se suele utilizar para referirse situaciones en las que sepuede apreciar que hay algo oculto, azechante, peligroso; como una trampa.
El significado es metaforico, has provado de poner un gato en un saco? no te lo aconsejo a no ser que sepas muy bien lo que haces.
 Tamvien es comun: "esto me da mala espina" 
 Un ejemplo?
si vas a comprar una obra de arte de la antigua Grecia y te ofrecen un pieza carisima la cual te aseguran que es milenaria y descubres que en la vase esta gravado "made in Hong Kong"


----------



## Magmod

Víctor Pérez said:


> El significado literal es el de un gato encerrado en un saco o en una caja pequeña: el gato puede ser presa de pánico y, por lo tanto, representar un peligro para el que lo libere.
> Saludos


Lo has explicado el origen muy bien  
Saludos cordiales para todos


----------



## ozon

I wondering wich is the English version if there are eny one for this seying...     maybe you can help with it Magmod... please....


----------



## Moritzchen

Learning is right "I smell a rat".


----------



## Magmod

ozon said:


> I'm wondering which is the English version if there's one for this saying... maybe you can help with this Magmod... please....


To smell a rat is exactly correct


----------



## ozon

cheers! I wasn't aware.


----------



## Maga_F

It's true... In this forum we can learn


----------



## GringaGuapa

Is it also similar to "a cat in the bag?"  Like when someone let's the cat out of the bag, they tell the real truth behind something?


----------



## K-Milla

No me cae mucho XXX. Como que _me da mala espina_

Esto de portarse muy bien y ayudar en el aseo esta muy raro... como que hay _*gato encerrado*_


----------



## GringoDave

Tengo una pregunta en un examen.

Me ha propuesto un negocio muy interesante pero me da que aqui *hay un gato encerrado.*

En este context 'hay un gato encerrado' significa:

1/ quieren distraerme.
2/ quieren engañarme.
3/ preparan una sorpresa.

Serìa dos la respuesta?


----------



## Magmod

GringoDave said:


> Tengo una pregunta en un examen.
> 
> Me ha propuesto un negocio muy interesante pero me da que aqui *hay un gato encerrado.*
> 
> En este context 'hay un gato encerrado' significa:
> 
> 1/ quieren distraerme.
> 2/ quieren engañarme.
> 3/ preparan una sorpresa.
> 
> Serìa dos la respuesta?


----------



## GringoDave

Thanks


----------



## Alf-Med

He encontrado un par de explicaciones del origen de esta expresión:

"¿De dónde viene la expresión "*Gato Encerrado"*?
Esta denota algo oscuro, *engaño, encubrimiento*. El *origen* se remonta a la edad media donde con cuero de *gato* se fabricaban *monederos* que las mujeres encondían entre sus ropas para no ser robadas. A estos monederos se los llamó "gatos" como así también a su contenido - por lo que los gatos escondían riquezas desconocidas. "

"
Muchas veces hemos escuchado o hemos pronunciado la frase “hay gato encerrado” para mencionar un hecho oscuro que tiene algo detrás de lo que se deja ver, ya sea un engaño o mentira o el encubrimiento de algo que no cierra.
Sin embargo el dicho encuentra sus orígenes muchos años atrás, en la edad media más precisamente. En esa época *se utilizaban los cueros de los gatos para fabricar diferentes productos*.* Entre esos productos se encontraban los monederos que las mujeres escondían entre sus ropas para no ser asaltadas*.
La frase trascendió el tiempo y hoy en día se ha convertido en un termino muy utilizado por la gente."


----------



## donivan

Yo vi en un capitulo de Breaking Bad la traduccion para "gato encerrado" como: "I so smell bacon". No tengo idea por qué... :/


----------



## Mackinder

Huelo una rata


----------



## SydLexia

Es 'bacon' de los 'pigs' (sospecha que el otro es policía).

syd


----------



## k-in-sc

"I so smell bacon" was not the translation, it was the original.
Sitting at a bus stop, Badger says, "I so smell bacon" when a nerdy guy  tries to buy meth. Badger's instincts prove correct when the buyer, an  undercover *cop*, busts Badger for dealing.
The real question is why he sold it to him anyway.


----------



## Patriot777

Fernita said:


> La traducción literal es la siguiente y no tiene sentido:
> 
> There is a cat shut in here. lol



propongo esta la mejor traduccion LOLL


----------



## fixifex

para un registro litererario, tambien se puede pensar en "There's something rotten in the state of Denmark" de Hamlet, o sea, "there's something rotten here". A mi me parece que un gato encerrado is certainly something rotten!


----------



## chamyto

Creo que _huele a podrido_ es muy parecido a _aquí hay gato encerrado_ .


----------



## anahiseri

by the way, in Indonesian it's

_Ada udang di balik batu, _ 

which means, there is a shrimp behind the stone.


----------



## divina

"There's something a bit off" could be another translation. It means something isn't quite right.


----------



## Court Interpreter VICTOR

I guess it all depends on the context and how it’s being used or what the speaker is trying to convey. 

Aquí hay gato encerrado.​1. There is foul play
2. Something fishy is going on 
3. Things don’t add up
4. It doesn’t make sense
5. There is something wrong with this picture. 
6. The piece doesn’t fit the puzzle
7. Etc.

Just some more ideas 🤗


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

ozon said:


> Este refran se suele utilizar para referirse situaciones en las que sepuede apreciar que hay algo oculto, azechante, peligroso; como una trampa.
> El significado es metaforico, has provado de poner un gato en un saco? no te lo aconsejo a no ser que sepas muy bien lo que haces.
> Tamvien es comun: "esto me da mala espina"
> Un ejemplo?
> si vas a comprar una obra de arte de la antigua Grecia y te ofrecen un pieza carisima la cual te aseguran que es milenaria y descubres que en la vase esta gravado "made in Hong Kong"


Yo le pondría que me la ofrecen baratísima, sin los papeles apropiados o en un sitio del que nunca antes oí hablar. Creo que para que aplique la expresión debería haber sospecha de engaño, el "made in Hong Kong" directamente lo revela.


GringaGuapa said:


> Is it also similar to "a cat in the bag?"  Like when someone let's the cat out of the bag, they tell the real truth behind something?


Podria ser en algún contexto. Pero "hay gato encerrado" pone el énfasis en que sospechamos que hay algo, algo extraño, a partir de que notamos alguna que otra cosa o detalle que nos da la pista de que las cosas no son lo que parecen.


K-Milla said:


> No me cae mucho XXX. Como que _me da mala espina_
> 
> Esto de portarse muy bien y ayudar en el aseo esta muy raro... como que hay _*gato encerrado*_


Así sin contexto, no leo veo nada sospechoso o raro a portarse bien y ayudar en el aseo 


fixifex said:


> para un registro litererario, tambien se puede pensar en "There's something rotten in the state of Denmark" de Hamlet, o sea, "there's something rotten here". A mi me parece que un gato encerrado is certainly something rotten!


Me gusta esta traducción 


chamyto said:


> Creo que _huele a podrido_ es muy parecido a _aquí hay gato encerrado_ .





divina said:


> "There's something a bit off" could be another translation. It means something isn't quite right.


----------

